# Einen Eintrag aus einer Zip Datei von einem Server laden



## VdA (8. Dez 2006)

geht das direkt oder muss ich mir die zip erst downloaden speichern und dann den Eintrag lesen? :?:


----------



## VdA (8. Dez 2006)

gut ich lade das jetzt runter 
nur wie kann ich die zipentries entpacken?
 ???:L


----------



## VdA (8. Dez 2006)

hat sich erledigt hab was gefunden


----------

